# IPhone SE 16 go suffit ?



## Nanou61 (13 Août 2017)

Bonjour
Je m'apprête à acheter un IPhone (occasion) soit un 5s soit un SE , et je voudrais savoir si 16go suffirait... Je compte installer quelques applications comme snapchat, instagram , facebook etc.. , mais pas beaucoup de jeux , je compte avoir quelques photos , vidéos normales et ralentis , peut être quelques musiques donc je ne sais pas si 16go suffisent , pouvez vous me dire svp si 16go est suffisant pour mon utilisation , merci d'avance


----------



## Davrent (13 Août 2017)

Ça me semble juste. Perso j'ai un 64 qui est loin d'être remplie. Et ma femme a un 16 qui lui suffit mais elle n'a presque aucune application ! Pas de réseau sociaux, pas de musique (on a Spotify). En faite elle utilise Dropbox ; photos ; chrome et les fonctions de téléphone.

Donc pour l'utilisation que tu prévois je pense que 32 sera suffisant mais 16 trop juste.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2017)

16Go est suffisant si tu ne fais pas grand chose avec ton téléphone. Quasi que du surf et pas d'application qui télécharge des données.
Concernant facebook, je me demande s'il ne prendra pas beaucoup de place au final avec ses fichiers temporaires (image ou autre).
Les photos, vidéos et musiques peuvent aussi prendre pas mal de place.

Dans ton cas, je pense que 16Go sera limite mais 32Go devrait être très bien.


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2017)

Idem pour moi 

Fait un bon achat


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (14 Août 2017)

Salut, idem pour moi 32GO c'est le minimum aujourd'hui pour un smartphone


----------



## Skips (14 Août 2017)

Salut!

16go c'est quand même light et ça se remplit très vite, du coup il faudra sûrement vider assez régulièrement les caches des applis ou les réinstaller si ça ne peut pas être fait directement. Perso je trouvais 32go un peu juste mais on s'en accommode, 64go me paraissant le compromis parfait.

Sinon si tu restes sur du 16go, vu l'évolution des forfaits data, autant tout déporter sur le cloud et garder le moins possible en local. Du coup pour les photos et vidéos -> Flickr, Google Photos, photothèque iCloud ... Niveau musique -> Spotify, Deezer, Napster, Google Play Musique ...

Dans tous les cas il faudra se limiter niveau nombre d'applis


----------



## Gwen (14 Août 2017)

Si tu fais quelques photos, 16 Go, c'est limite. En gros, il faudrait vider ton appareil en permanence. Si en plus tu mets des applications gourmandes (Facebook) et tu prends des vidéos, tu seras en permanence saturé. J'opterais pour au moins 32 Go.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2017)

Bonjour

j'ai que 16 Go j'ai environ 500 photos et je trouve le 16 Go largement suffisant pour mon utilisation


----------



## melaure (15 Août 2017)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai que 16 Go j'ai environ 500 photos et je trouve le 16 Go largement suffisant pour mon utilisation



Il me semblait bien en effet que tu avais réduit la résolution de tes photos. C'est sur qu'en 640x480, tu peux en mettre pas mal dans les 8 Go restant !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2017)

Sans les photos , j'ai plus de 10 Go de disponible


----------



## Nanou61 (15 Août 2017)

D'accord merci pour vos réponses je vais plus partir vers du 32go dans ce cas merci


----------



## Gwen (15 Août 2017)

500 photos, c'est peu pour la plupart des gens qui gardent tout. Voir pour certains qui font en plus des vidéos, comme c'est le cas ici.


----------



## Nanou61 (15 Août 2017)

Oui mais je sait pas vraiment combien de photos je vais avoir , mais 16go me suffira pas je pense aussi... Puis sur un SE les vidéos sont en 4k alors c'est plus lourd et donc je serais plus limitée , je pense prendre 32go voir 64go , merci pour vos commentaires , bonne journée


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2017)

Clair que si tu filmes en Full HD et 4k, prend au minimum un 64 Go. Ca se rempli très vite ! Surtout si en plus tu fais du slow motion ...

Je filme de plus en plus avec mon 6 et c'est ce qui prend le plus de place (70 Go actuellement). La prochaine fois je prend un mobile avec 256 Go ... (pour la marque on verra à ce moment là  )


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Clair que si tu filmes en Full HD et 4k, prend au minimum un 64 Go. Ca se rempli très vite ! Surtout si en plus tu fais du slow motion ...



Je ne suis pas certain que l'iPhone 5S film en 4K !!


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2017)

Mais le SE oui !

PS : tu as commenté dans le texte cité


----------



## Nanou61 (16 Août 2017)

Bonjour , oui le 5s ne filme pas en 4k mais en hd , par contre le SE oui , donc ,en effet, les vidéos seront assez lourdes , mais après je ne pense pas avoir plus de 6 vidéos , je prendrai surtout des photos , mais oui le 64go serai parfait ,même si je pense que un 32go me suffirait , je verrai  bonne journée


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2017)

Il faut surtout voir si tu le gardes longtemps, car tu regretteras peut-êttre assez vite de ne pas avoir pris plus gros ... et chez Apple ça ne s'upgrade pas !


----------



## Nanou61 (16 Août 2017)

melaure a dit:


> Il faut surtout voir si tu le gardes longtemps, car tu regretteras peut-êttre assez vite de ne pas avoir pris plus gros ... et chez Apple ça ne s'upgrade pas !


Je compte le garder au moins quelques années tout de même mais je vais pas prendre un 128go non plus ca ne me servirait à rien


----------



## Pascal Funk (18 Août 2017)

iPhone 5S en 16 Go

- 3000 photos en résolution native - 10 vidéos de 5 mn chacune (en HD) 25 apps et 100 MP3 de Funk.

Me reste 2 Go pour les majs,ou éventuellement filmer une grosse vidéo ( rarement )

Si le prix n'est pas un souçi,autant prendre 32 ou 64 Go ( ou + )


----------



## Nanou61 (18 Août 2017)

Pascal Funk a dit:


> iPhone 5S en 16 Go
> 
> - 3000 photos en résolution native - 10 vidéos de 5 mn chacune (en HD) 25 apps et 100 MP3 de Funk.
> 
> ...


Bonjour , d'accord merci , oui je ne compte plus prendre un 16go , bonne journée


----------



## Nanou61 (23 Août 2017)

Bonjour je me suis commandée un IPhone SE 64go , merci beaucoup pour vos réponses , bonne journée


----------

